# Want to build fast electric



## ftaffy (Mar 13, 2009)

That is a tall ask, you are essentially asking for 2 things:
High discharge and light weight for 1/4 mile runs
Slow discharge, medium weight for 50mile range

Batteries get heavier with the more charge they can hold, so unlike a gas car you cant just put less in for less weight. I know that the guy croatia is doing something that would possibly meet your needs.
Dual 11" Kostov Series DC motors, Lithium pack for range and A123's for drag.
At a guess your looking at a 11" motor min (Netgain, ADC, Kostov if DC), AC not sure what would work. The 11" DC motors are around US$3 - 3.5K range
Controller, the bigger the better so either the solution 1 or a zilla 2K - looking in the 
Zilla LV 1K $2.7 or Zilla HV 2K US$4.7K range.
Batteries: Lithium to reduce weight: 60AH: $3K or 100AH $4.5K


Or you need to compromise
I decided i wanted to be able to cruise more then drag so going for 60-100AH batteries as opposed to 20AH. So weight up but range also, acceleration down.
Also went for a 500Amp controller as opposed to a Zilla for $. Accleration down.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

You can have Speed, Range or Low Cost..............but you can only pick two.


----------



## greencarhugger (Jul 16, 2009)

The car I plan on building will make it to the drag strip but its main purpose will be for the street. I think a 50 mile range is adequate as this will not be a car I need to drive for anything besides pleasure. I want fast acceleration. 

I will be able to spend up to $15,000-$20,000 on this project excluding the purchase of the car. 

A single motor will be easier, not sure how I will set up dual motors.


Jeff


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

greencarhugger said:


> The car I plan on building will make it to the drag strip but its main purpose will be for the street. I think a 50 mile range is adequate as this will not be a car I need to drive for anything besides pleasure. I want fast acceleration.
> 
> I will be able to spend up to $15,000-$20,000 on this project excluding the purchase of the car.
> 
> ...


Contact Kostov, they'll make the dual setup in factory 

If you want 50 miles range you will have a smaller lithium pack that won't have enough power for you acceleration goals, unless you go with a A123 pack, but that's way out of your budget.

Look at ThunderSky's LiFePO4 batteries and do some math. Just one thing... Don't trust the claimed discharge rates. Maybe 5C is safe, 10C is definitely not! 

The other components (motor, controller) are no problem any longer.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

greencarhugger said:


> The car I plan on building will make it to the drag strip but its main purpose will be for the street. I think a 50 mile range is adequate as this will not be a car I need to drive for anything besides pleasure. I want fast acceleration.
> 
> I will be able to spend up to $15,000-$20,000 on this project excluding the purchase of the car.
> 
> ...


You could do what john wayland did to the white-zombie?

http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/reviews.php

just duplicate his setup in your own chassis...

One earlier version was running a single 11" Kostov motor with 1000A controller and 336V Lead Acid gel pack.

1/4 mile in low 13's, 0-60 4 sec range probably


----------



## greencarhugger (Jul 16, 2009)

CroDriver said:


> Contact Kostov, they'll make the dual setup in factory
> 
> If you want 50 miles range you will have a smaller lithium pack that won't have enough power for you acceleration goals, unless you go with a A123 pack, but that's way out of your budget.
> 
> ...


Just realized you were building an ev E30.

I currently have an s52 powered e30 that I am selling and the donor car for the ev project will be an e30 m3. 

I will check out thudersky batteries.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

greencarhugger said:


> Just realized you were building an ev E30.
> 
> I currently have an s52 powered e30 that I am selling and the donor car for the ev project will be an e30 m3.
> 
> I will check out thudersky batteries.


Great!

I think that the E30 is a great donor car, especially the M3. S52 M3?  That's what I call a fun car!

You want to keep the transmission?

Where are you located?


----------



## jondoh (Sep 8, 2008)

actually, for racing you might want to ditch the thunderskys for headway which have much higher discharge rates (10c, i think). Evcomponents.com has both of them so you can check out the specifications for both at their site.


----------



## greencarhugger (Jul 16, 2009)

I am located in the USA, Virginia.

I am not sure on the transmission yet. It looks like those kostov motors could use a transmission since they have a max rpm in the 5k range.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Any progress?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

greencarhugger said:


> I am located in the USA, Virginia.
> 
> I am not sure on the transmission yet. It looks like those kostov motors could use a transmission since they have a max rpm in the 5k range.


Definitely use a transmission..two gears should be sufficient

I wonder...could you combine a transmission with the s/p shifting of the controller?

1st gear - series
1st - parallel
2nd - series
2nd - parallel


----------

